# Tiny Chihuahua's



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 3 full grown chihuahua's Cooper and Molly are both a little 4 pounds and they are 7 and 8 months old but Emma is 14 months old and she doesn't even weigh 2 pounds (sometimes she does if she ate really good that day) Last time we went to the vet she weighed 1.10 does anyone else have a really small chihuahua? I'd love to see pictures! We recently put Emma in a dog show and she won smallest dog (duh) and everyone was shocked how small she was. Where ever we go with Emma people always ask us 2 questions... 1. how much does she weigh? 2. how old is she? And they are always shocked when we tell them her age everyone always thinks she's a puppy.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello and Welcmoe, my Zoey weighs 4 lbs and people think she is a puppy as well. I would love to see photos of your group. Do you show the others?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Please post some pics! Would love to see how tiny.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awwwww bless her I wouldn't ever want a dog that small anything under 4lb does not suit my lifestyle at all

1lb 10oz is so small it scares me can you post some pics and also her measurements???

There are 3 teeny tiny ones I know of on here

TLI's Jade
Quigleysmoms Quigley
Bella Lunas Bella

They are all under 3lb


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

There are a few tiny tots here. Only 2 that are real tiny. My Jade is the teeniest here, followed by sweet little Quigley. Bella Luna is about 1 year old, she isn’t much bigger than Quigley. My Gia would be next. Your Emma is a little bigger than Bella Luna (haven‘t seen recent pics of her lately though), and a bit smaller than Gia, or close. My Lexie is just a tad above their size. Fiddle I think would fall somewhere close with the girls mentioned above, but she’s still a puppy. And we have Morgan who I think is an adult now. Then we have Bryco, he’s not quite through growing though. My Chance is just a bit bigger than Bryco. Chance is 3 years old, though. Zoey is about their size too. Our next to smallest here would be Roo, Brody & Oakley. 

You really can’t judge size by weights. We have pups here that weigh 3.5 to 4 lbs. that are much bigger than their weights. And some that weigh 5 lbs. that don’t look a hair over 3 lbs.

Anyway, that’s our tiny tot list. You can see pics of most of them all over the boards. I don’t think there are any recent pics of Bella Luna, but plenty of the rest that were mentioned. Maybe not many of Morgan, either. 

Welcome to the boards, by the way. Your little Angel is precious!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd have to round up all the Mom's screen names for ya. I'm used to calling them by their first names. :lol:


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha, I think it's funny when people are like, "Ohh, how old is your puppy?! Did you just get her?" 

I just weighed Bella and Libby today. Libby is 4.8 lbs and Bella is 2.4 lbs. It's so strange though because even though Libby weighs so much more, she really isn't that much bigger. So strange how their body proportions can affect their weight!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey is my tiny girl at 4.5#, but she seems like a giant compared to these other tinies


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Dahlia weighed in at 3.2 last friday at the vets,
She is 16 mos old.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Haha, I think it's funny when people are like, "Ohh, how old is your puppy?! Did you just get her?"
> 
> I just weighed Bella and Libby today. Libby is 4.8 lbs and Bella is 2.4 lbs. It's so strange though because even though Libby weighs so much more, she really isn't that much bigger. So strange how their body proportions can affect their weight!!


Has your little Bella grown much over the last few months? I haven't seen recent pics of her in ages, but assumed she was still a tiny tot. I know she was the last time I saw her pics. Her and Libby are near the same size?? Wow! She must have really grown then! :lol: There is a considerable size difference between Chance & Jade's size. Even though he is still a tiny fella', she is minute next to him! :lol: Not considerable in height and length, but just overall. You can tell Jade is half the size of Chance, easily. 

Post some recent pics of your girls. How old are they now?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Weight is weird...Oakley is 3.7 lbs right now but I am trying to get her back to 3.5, she is having some knee trouble so we need to get her leaned up a bit. She is very "tall" and "long" and deer like, but has a nice apple head. She looks TINY when she lays down but she looks a bit bigger when standing. 

Bryco is 3.7 lbs as well, but he is a long coat. Long coated chis look bigger to me, even though he is about 1.5 inches shorter in length than Oakley and about 1" shorter than her. But his body is much differently shaped, very compact. I suspect his frame is near done growing at 8 months, but I do think he will be around 5 lbs as an adult. As a baby he charted at under 3 lbs but that rarely happens so your Emma really is a tiny bee!

Just so you know, 7-8 months isn't full grown. They do slow down drastically, but they continue to fill out through about 18 months.

The final thing I've learned is your chihuahuas always look bigger to you than they do to everyone else!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> Has your little Bella grown much over the last few months? I haven't seen recent pics of her in ages, but assumed she was still a tiny tot. I know she was the last time I saw her pics. Her and Libby are near the same size?? Wow! She must have really grown then! :lol: There is a considerable size difference between Chance & Jade's size. Even though he is still a tiny fella', she is minute next to him! :lol: Not considerable in height and length, but just overall. You can tell Jade is half the size of Chance, easily.
> 
> Post some recent pics of your girls. How old are they now?


I have not noticed any growth in Bella since she was about 9 months. She has consistently weighed about 2.5-2.8 lbs. I weigh her frequently just to make sure she doesn't lose anymore weight. Libby is bigger, taller, thicker, wider. I mean, you can see a difference in the two. Libby is still very small, just thick and cobby. Libby has grown A TON!! I'll have to post some new pics of the two IF they will let me take them! Haha..It's funny because because people will see them together and be like, "Oh my! The brown one is HUGE!" and I sit there and go, really?!?!? Libby is pretty small..and I think I actually prefer her size..Bella scares me half to death! Hope your babies are doing well


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy is another tiny one, she is 21 months now and weighs 2 pounds 12 oz. She's long legged and looks like she should weigh more, but is built very slender.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Pixie is 3.3lb as is darcy (darcy is only 6 months tho)

Daisy is 4.2lb and just about to turn 1 next month

Lotus isn't gaining and is 2.1 at 18 weeks and was 2 at 12 weeks

Louises lolly is 3lb there are a lot of dogs withing the standard (under 6lb) on here there aren't many over the standard from the uk as chis aren't as popular here as in america


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am anxious to see pics of your little 2 pounder! Please post some! We love all sizes of chi's here, we have big ones, little ones, teensy ones. They are all precious. I love them all. The teensy ones are just fascinating to me though, as I am sure they are to many. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

My Roxy is 3lbs, we just found that out last week at her spaying. She was the 'runt' in a litter of 7.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to the board, Beth&Emma.  I look forward to pics of your pups.



Bella Luna said:


> Libby has grown A TON!! I'll have to post some new pics of the two


Please do! I'd love to see them, I've missed seeing your little ones.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to the board! I can't wait to see pics of your puppies. I bet they're all lovely! 

There are Chi's here of all sizes. Many more under 5lbs than what was mentioned even.  My 3 smallest are between 4lbs 6oz & 4lbs 12oz. My biggest are 6lbs, 7lbs & 8lbs. Though my lightest (Maya) & my 6 pounder are the same height & length--just different build. Goes to show how weight really doesn't have much to do with actual size. Mari & Maxie are more compact & are around 4lbs 12oz...they look smaller to the eye than even my 4lb 6oz pup.

The tinies definitely require special care & I commend you for that. I personally wouldn't be able to go under 4lbs--unless they were very solid. The tiny frame & thin boned pups scare the bajesus outta me. Maya scares me enough she's so thin boned! Anyway, again welcome to the board. I'm looking forward to getting to know more about your Chi's..and seeing them as well!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Its true you have to train your thinking
having a tiny chi.No furniture is a big one.
Also I would never walk her on a lead as
it scares me big time here in this city.We
have tons of pitbulls and Rotts and many run loose.
I got into a major coo once with a troll over that one!
She feels safest being carried and is less barky and nervous
that way.I do whats right for her so she enjoys going out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Before anyone gets their feathers in a ruffle, I mentioned pups by size, not by weight. I have no clue what weight everyone's pups here are. I just listed the pups that are clearly tiny tots by size.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

But you can only tell so much from a photo. Just sayin'...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

In your opinion, yes.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, which is just as close to the truth as yours!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree.  Opinions are just that, opinions. We all have em’.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i agree photos are so decieving on here!
I know i crop and zoom mine. ha!
When i first saw Mandy's chis i had never actually seen any in person and when they walked into the room i was shocked at how small a chi was!! lol
My 2 girls are 5lbs and still really small dogs, Dillon is still a puppy of course, so he is a wee one, not sure what he weighs now actually.

Anyway i think all chis look small, am sure even on the bigger end of the scale.
They are all beautiful too.
I personally would be scared of having a right teeny one myself, i even have to be extra careful i dont step on mine cause they do walk right in front of me. lol
I can only imagine what it's like with a real teensy one.
As long as people readng this realise that teenies do require a bit more care and hopefully people dont go in search for that teacup out there, which we all know doesnt exist. 
Just saying we have to be careful not to glamourise having a wee itty bitty one cause some folk dont have a clue like we do.
I commend folk that have them though. 

My door went, but wanted to add, i cant wait to see pics! lol xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> As long as people readng this realise that teenies do require a bit more care and hopefully people dont go in search for that teacup out there, which we all know doesnt exist.
> Just saying we have to be careful not to glamourise having a wee itty bitty one cause some folk dont have a clue like we do.
> I commend folk that have them though. xxx


My thoughts exactly too, Terri.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Emma's pic was in her Mom's intro thread. First BD pic.

Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - Beth&Emma's Album: Puppies! - Picture


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what a doll!
Love her! 
Such a cheeky wee face! xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Fynn McCaul and Rosie O'Grady are our little ones aged 10 and nearly 11 years old and approx 3 1/2lb ish each. (Sully is my big girl aged 12 1/2 years and about 9 1/2lb ish)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are my 4.


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a picture of Emma on her first birthday back in August. I need to get a picture of her beside a soda can or something lol!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Emma is SO sweet!! Goodness look at that face! :love5:


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you =) this is our favorite picture of her she normally doesn't take the greatest pictures lol!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

The soda can idea is cute! I've done that with a soup can for Roxy. She is SO CUTE.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

My Lola is 4lbs


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Abby's 2.5lbs normally..unless Daddy feeds her for a week... Emmy and Zoe are my 3.5lbers...Emmy's all hair and Zoe's all legs...LOL


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol Emma is like that two if she's been eating really good she can weigh about 2 pounds even but if she's been kind of picky she'll weigh about 1.10 1.12. She's got a smaller build then my other chihuahua's too she's more petite and she kind of looks like a baby deer wear's Cooper and Molly have a bigger build. We live in the country so other dogs aren't really ever a problem not to mention our chihuahua's never go out without us and without their leashes but Emma loves to go for walks around the yard and down to the farm she can walk forever!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

My Butter weighs 3.5-4 pounds; she may not be tiny, but she is quite petite and dainty  It's funny because she's smaller (weight wise) than Britney, but is taller than her (comparing when they stand on all fours). Britney's 2 front paws are just a tad wider, and Butter's are very small.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Emma's pic was in her Mom's intro thread. First BD pic.
> 
> Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums - Beth&Emma's Album: Puppies! - Picture


Aw she's an absolute doll! Such a sweet little face.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love Emma she's a dinky dot bless her wow under 2lb that's like THE smallest thing ever argggh scares me


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> My Butter weighs 3.5-4 pounds; she may not be tiny, but she is quite petite and dainty  It's funny because she's smaller (weight wise) than Britney, but is taller than her (comparing when they stand on all fours). Britney's 2 front paws are just a tad wider, and Butter's are very small.


That's like Darla and Daisy, Darla is taller than Daisy now, but they weigh the same. lol it's funny how it works.x


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> The final thing I've learned is your chihuahuas always look bigger to you than they do to everyone else!


Boy did you say it! Somedays Kira looks huge to me and she's just 3 lbs 13oz
And Jadzia to at 4.5 lbs, then I see them next to someone elses dog like my friends toy poodle who weights 7.5 lbs or another friends amstaff at 60 some odd pounds and suddenly they look tiny again lol.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Bella is 4.5 lbs and just turned 2 years on October 3rd.


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

It's funny, but I forget how small Cinder is sometimes. When you see them all the time they just look 'normal' to you. Cin is a mix though...1/4 doxie, the rest chi...she's 5lbs. But even that is really small compared to most dogs. Cinder has a really slender build and is LONG for a chi (due to the doxie..about 11 inches from shoulder to tail). So she looks like she weighs more, I think, because of that. Hard to find clothes that fit her well...and its cold here! Haha. When I see pics of a lot of chis they look larger to me than actual size...not sure why. I really want to see pics of your teeny pup!


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok I know this has been a long time coming but I finally messured Emma, she is 7 inches from the back of her neck to the start of her tail and 5 inches tall from her back to the ground. We didn't include her head in the messurements because we couldn't get her to corporate lol! But her belly is 9 inches around and her neck is 5 inches around.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango is 3 1/2 lbs, Jazz is not quite 4 lbs. They don't "look" any particular way to me, not large, or small, they just look like my dogs lol! But when I take them out, or family or friends come over, I always get comments like "oh wow, they're so small" or "I forgot how tiny they are!" I struggle sometimes, to see them as these tiny little dogs, because they're just.....dogs, y'know? 

Also, when I was looking for another rescue before I rescued Jazz, I'd go on craigslist or petfinder, and see these listings for chihuahuas or mixes, and the description would say something like "so very tiny!" and then their weight would be listed as 10 or 12 pounds. I guess, when you're used to dealing with medium or large dogs, anything under 15 pounds would seem miniscule! It's all relative, I guess.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

View attachment 5387

Apple is just under 4 lbs....and i somtimes look at her and think she is sooooo big but its only cause so im used to looking at her....but then i see her next to my cat or when i take her out and she goes back into perspective......she is longer than she is tall and sometimes i think she is part weiner dog (she isnt) but its just so funny how she is built and she is solid IMO she doesnt look overly breakable liek some chis i have seen.....but she definatly has a tiny build!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee hee.....love seeing all of the pics. Ivy and Fern are the exact same weight at 3 1/2 lbs. Ivy is 3 yrs old and Fern is 2 next month. Ferns frame is smaller looking than Ivy's but Ivy feels lighter, but when they get weighed they are spot on. It's weird.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

It's crazy to think some of your Chi's are as big full grown as my 8 week old!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Gosh all the little bitty chi's! Sooo teeny tiny!
I'd be terrified to have one that small, id be so scared of stepping on it :S

Louie is definatly over 6lbs but i'm not sure of his exact weight right now as he's slimmed a little since being on orijen. To me he is still a very small dog and just looks tiny compared to every other dog we meet. I do find he looks alot bigger than he is in pictures, but when you see him in the flesh he is alot smaller than you think.

Id love another chi one day to go with my boy but I don't want one that small! I'd be happy to stay around the 5lb mark!

I have rabbits that are bigger than Louie! lol!


----------



## Cherbabies (Jan 13, 2011)

Gary is just 2lb, but still has some growing to do. He seems so big to us now compared to when he first came to live with us. His dad was only 3lb, so we think he'll stay pretty small. Honey is so much bigger, and it seems funny when people comment how small she is when we're out without Gary!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie is just under 1lb at 12 weeks old


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Emma is 2 weeks shy of turning one. She weighs 3lbs. I consider her to be tiny... She's such a little girl!

Rylie weighs 4lbs and is 5 years old. She still seems a good bit bigger than Emma.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Beth&Emma said:


> Here's a picture of Emma on her first birthday back in August. I need to get a picture of her beside a soda can or something lol!


Oh, she is just beautiful. She looks like my little Sassy did as a young girl, she is 14 or 15 years now (she was suppose to be 2 when I got her but vet said she was older) and she weights in at 3 lbs, 2 ozs. so abit bigger than your little girl. Anyway love little Emma. welcome to the forum.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Beth&Emma said:


> Ok I know this has been a long time coming but I finally messured Emma, she is 7 inches from the back of her neck to the start of her tail and 5 inches tall from her back to the ground. We didn't include her head in the messurements because we couldn't get her to corporate lol! But her belly is 9 inches around and her neck is 5 inches around.


Taking measurements helps give true ideas of size, she is about 2 inches smaller than my Sassy everywhere. lol that's why emma is 2 lbs and sassy is 3


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree that size can be decieving in pics and even proportions. Willy is 4 pounds 4 oz and Cujo is 4 pounds 8 oz (give or take a few oz lol) and Cujo always looks smaller to me because he is shorter then Willy. Willy is more of a deer chi so his legs are so long. When he stands he looks big but when he's laying down he looks SO tiny! lol I will post a few example pics  Even at 4 1/2 pounds they are so tiny to me. I could not even imagine a 2 pounder as fully grown lol Willy will be 2 in a few months and Cujo will be 1 the beginning of Feb. Which I am pretty sure means both are done growing structurally. Willy has been 4.4 pounds for t he last year, so he's likely totally done at almost 2. Its possible Cujo will put on more weight wise, but I doubt it as he's been slimming out lately 

Cujo and Willy









Cujo 









Willy









Willy









Willy


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Totally agree that it's hard to put your own dog into perspective. When I first saw a Chihuahua in the flesh I was utterly amazed by how tiny they are, seeing pictures of them doesn't prepare you for the reality! Alfie is just about to turn 1 yr old and is 4 lb 12 oz or there-abouts, but he seems totally normal sized to me now that I've got used to it. 

I can't imagine one at 2 lbs or similar though, that just blows my mind to think of a dog that size!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

It's weird. I remember when I first met Lyra, thinking how tiny she was, and these days when I look at her, she always seems bigger than I remember her being. And yet, she hasn't gained very much in either inches or weight, so it's not her, it's my brain.

Lyra's 11 1/2 months old and she waffles between 2lbs 4oz and 2lbs 7oz. She's 8" from shoulders to tush, neck 5.5", chest 9" and height from shoulder to floor is 6.5". If you ask her, of course, she will tell you she's the biggest dog I own.


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

View attachment 5394


View attachment 5395


I'm going to try to get some better pictures of Emma and some pictures of her and the others puppies so you guys can see her size to my 4 pound chihuahuas.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't forget Goose! He is 3lbs!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

she is adorable and so tiny


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Gizzy will be 6 years old February last time weighed he was 4.6 pounds


----------

